# typical questions Involving stinger total detox



## 86vwgti8v (Nov 20, 2006)

So let's start with I smoked yesterday night,(sunday) and saturday and friday night. Before that it was a week that I had not smoked. Prior to that week I was smoking rather heavy. 3-5 blunts a day. 3 to 7 grams a day for a while.
About me, I am 6' tall and about 170 LBS. My metabolism is rather high. I drink lot's and lot's off water on a daily basis, even if I don't have a test.
About 3 weeks ago I tried the certo method and that's a joke. It has never worked for me. not for probation and not for jobs.
Tommorow (tuesday)I have a test at 9:30 A.M. so like i said it been since sunday night around 8 P.M. since I smoked. 
I just bought a product called stinger total detox. It's a liquid. It says to pee frequently. I have a hard time peeing frequently. Even if I drink lot's of water I still retain it for a while. 
So I guess where I am having trouble is, In order to pee alot before I go I'm going to have to drink alot water. 
I know not to give them the first pee of the day and after that I might get 1 more out before 9:30 A.M. 
Should I punish myself with water before I drink the detox stuff or no. Although it does say to drink 4 bottles of water after the detox stuff. which I plan on doing. Should I go easy prior to taking the stuff?
What about any help from my friend cranberry juice and pills?
The test is going to be a simple on site test.
PLEASE HELP I REALLY NEED THIS JOB.
Has anyone ever used stinger products?
I also wanted to know, along with this product is it a good thing to take the aspirin too?


----------



## bird.lavonne (May 27, 2008)

My name is lavonee and i have found something about your topic in this site. So, I would like to share you.
  Please respond me just you thing this is helpful for you.           

  -------------------------------------------------------------------
  Bird.lavonee 



Looking to perform an intervention on a loved one who is abusing drugs or alcohol? This site can definitely help. http://www.druginterventions.net


----------



## tcooper1 (May 27, 2008)

Sometimes coffee will make you pee alot.I would say.....GOOD LUCK AND DRINK AND PEE.....Let us know what happens....good luck


----------



## pimpdaddycoolz (May 27, 2008)

well i can tell you this much. i havent tried that product, but if you hit up a smoke shop they have another detox called platinum.... something. Smoke shops always have the product. it works wonders! passed my test with ease!


----------



## md.apothecary (May 27, 2008)

To answer your questions.....

Water, water water water.... if you're not peeing it's simply because your body holds more water, and this is probably because you're dehydrated. Having been a pre-med student, I can tell you that if you're NOT peeing at least a handful of times a day, you're body is dehydrated.

Coffee as mentioned above is a natural diuretic. This means simply that it will make you pee more. However, this will not help your situation. You NEED fluids in your body to carry the toxins out of the system. So water is your best bet. Those doing a detox and cleansing tea for say, cleaning colons and such must drink at least a  gallon of water a day just to stay hydrated. 

In your situation, you want to basically flood your system with fluids, drink the detox stuff, and this basically acts as a diuretic also, flushing your system of those fluids.

NOTE: DO NOT DRINK MORE THAN 7 GALLONS OF FLUIDS A DAY! You will literally drown yourself from the inside out! :spit:

Good luck....


----------

